# Wicked Walk Stick



## JammerG (Oct 19, 2008)

This is a project that might take sometime if you don't have a dog.

Find a nice long5'-6' or 7' stick. about 2"-3" diam. thick.

Twine

Marrow bones (previously enjoyed) and weathered.

I had a lot of old marrow bones that our bullmastiff, Jam had nawed on over the 9 yrs. and for some reason I just never tossed them out. I had found a nice big stick on day during a hike and just kept it. It was sturdy and not too heavy.

I need to fix the stick up this year with the twine. (I'll post the updated pictures later)




















Just link the bones with the twine and let them dangle so they clink together when you walk. I used it during a haunted hayride and the riders loved it....I even scared one of my fellow spookers.


----------



## halloweenjunkienick (Aug 8, 2009)

Great Idea


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Indead. Reminds me I asked the wife to fix more chicken wings because I need the bones for a necklace. LOL


----------



## pitchforknumb (Aug 23, 2009)

Makes me glad that I never got around to throwing out my dog's old bones. Great Idea.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

*mmmmmmm, chicken wings,,,, *


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

More zombie treads!!! Ahhh!!! 

Bone on a stick... okay..


----------

